# how is my fursona so far



## Sukizar (May 23, 2010)

well before you all get ready to pounce and attack me because you think im some jerk, just settle down. im a new furry here, my friend recommenced this site to meet other furs and converse. anyway, i have been laying out the basics of my own persona(and yes it is still somewhat simple right now) but i am working to still improve it. i could use an advice on how i could improve my fursona's outward appearance. well for starters its a girl and her name is Tamu (Swahili for sweet) she is an African wild dog ( its fine if none of you have any idea what that is, i didnt know what it was until a little bit ago ) anyway, as i was saying my character  has a black muzzle and rainbow strip inbetween her eyebrows and down until it meets the black muzzle(im so sorry if you all are totally confused, i am really not good at explain things) also, a little bit below her left eye is a diamond shaped thing. idk about the coloring right now, so any suggestions on that would be greatly appreciated and. her hair is going to be mid back long, with it being a little curly at the end. well as you can see all i have down is the skeleton of my character.


----------



## Boondawks (May 23, 2010)

Bold, comic sans, change in size half way through.

No caps.

Random sentences.

Your fursona is going great!


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

1. Don't type like that. Type in the normal mode. It's better for our eyes.
2. If you're going for a sparkle dog fursona, may I suggest extending that rainbow stripe down into her back. From her eyebrows to her muzzle seems short.
3. We need to know what her base fur color is. This is a sparkle dog thing, so that means it usually isn't their natural color fur.
4. You need to start working on a personality for her. The skeleton is just half of the complete fursona.


----------



## Donniel Mcfrankenzupe (May 23, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA I love Comic sans Ms font! It's so god damn funny! So hilarious! not annoying at all! And bolded too! Bold just makes it soo much better!


----------



## ProjectD (May 24, 2010)

Donniel Mcfrankenzupe said:


> HAHAHAHAHA I love Comic sans Ms font! It's so god damn funny! So hilarious! not annoying at all! And bolded too! Bold just makes it soo much better!


 I do agree.

Here's a link to a format you could use to create it: Link


----------



## Sukizar (May 24, 2010)

i know! im so sorry about the font, i was typying in one way then the second half got screwed up somehow and i couldnt figure out how to change it back, so i tried and made to make the first half look better...well you all can defiantly tell im new.


----------



## Sukizar (May 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> 1. Don't type like that. Type in the normal mode. It's better for our eyes.
> 2. If you're going for a sparkle dog fursona, may I suggest extending that rainbow stripe down into her back. From her eyebrows to her muzzle seems short.
> 3. We need to know what her base fur color is. This is a sparkle dog thing, so that means it usually isn't their natural color fur.
> 4. You need to start working on a personality for her. The skeleton is just half of the complete fursona.



thank you so much! that is an amazing suggestion i didnt even think of extending the rainbow down. now that i think of it, it really will look very great on my fursona! thank you thank you


----------



## Jesie (May 24, 2010)

Why do you give them fuel for the fire Alstor?


----------



## Alstor (May 24, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Why do you give them fuel for the fire Alstor?


 Because I'm way too much of a nice person in this part of the forums.


----------



## Jesie (May 24, 2010)

Well stop.

We have enough goddamned sparkledogs.


----------



## Sukizar (May 24, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Well stop.
> 
> We have enough goddamned sparkledogs.




who ever said you could tell people what to do? sure is wonderful to know that such understanding people like you are on here, sure makes me feel super welcome


----------



## Jesie (May 24, 2010)

What you gonna do about it? Get glitter in my eyes?

_OH BWAAAAAAAAA_


----------



## Glitch (May 24, 2010)

Jesie said:


> What you gonna do about it? Get glitter in my eyes?
> 
> _OH BWAAAAAAAAA_



You're my favorite alligator for that.


----------



## Sukizar (May 24, 2010)

Jesie said:


> What you gonna do about it? Get glitter in my eyes?
> 
> _OH BWAAAAAAAAA_



what does glitter have to do with anything? i am just stating my opinion, just like you have freely done. aaww, what do you know? you are actually teaching me something.


----------



## Jesie (May 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry, I misinterpreted yer last post as bitching at me. -OH WAIT.



On another note: The only thing I teach is jackassery. You aint got it in you son.


----------



## Sukizar (May 24, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I'm so sorry, I misinterpreted yer last post as bitching at me. -OH WAIT.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note: The only thing I teach is jackassery. You aint got it in you son.



well thank goodness i don't have any of your jackassery in me! i would be terrified! anyway, maybe if you didn't spread rude replies you wouldn't be called out on it, sorry son.


----------



## Jesie (May 24, 2010)

Called out on what? The only I recall saying is we don't need anymore goddamned sparkledogs. Fuck if I aint right about that.

Any furry without a brain can tell you How Original Yer Fursona Really Is. You know, while we're at it, and since you did ask, I'll tell you what I think about yer fursona.

This is what I think about yer fursona.


But who am I kidding? I'm arguing with a fucking Sparkledog. I might as well turn to my side and scream 'DANCE YOU HOE' to my lamp because god knows the lamp not only understand me better, but can type better too.


----------



## Sukizar (May 24, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Called out on what? The only I recall saying is we don't need anymore goddamned sparkledogs. Fuck if I aint right about that.
> 
> Any furry without a brain can tell you How Original Yer Fursona Really Is. You know, while we're at it, and since you did ask, I'll tell you what I think about yer fursona.
> 
> ...



ok, first, can you please just explain to me what exactly a sparkle dog is? i thought my character is somewhat different then all the wolves and foxs out there. but i guess its not good enough! Second, I dont click on that dramitica site, it just seems more like a hate site to me. Thirdly, i cant get youtube videos, my adobe has to be upgraded or some such. and Fourthly, whatever a sparkle dog is, please dont stereotype me with them. i am new here, all i ask is for a little guidance. before we keep this nasty little thing going, could you just explain to me why you hate them(and apparently me) i did not think i did anything wrong beside screwing up the text.


----------



## Jesie (May 24, 2010)

Oh, but you have done more wrong in the few posts you have made here then you can ever truly comprehend.



And those are poor excuses for not clicking links. That's like saying you wanna become a doctor but you aint willing to cut someone open. Furries have a bad history for a good reason, if you are unwilling to teach yerself, you are just digging yerself the hole.

I will no explain to you what ED can do far better in a shorter amount of time. So become very aware and accustom of this hateful feeling, I'm not the only one who will be giving it to you.


Also:


Glitch said:


> You're my favorite alligator for that.



I was not aware there were any other gators. Besides Kellygator, but that's not an alligator. That's a pussy in alligator skin.


----------



## Sukizar (May 24, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Oh, but you have done more wrong in the few posts you have made here then you can ever truly comprehend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow, sure hope your day is complete, now that you have successful talked down to a 15 year old, while you are....ooooh! 23! *claps* i'm so proud of you! ooh! i'm sure your mom is too! go ahead give her a call! go ahead, scream up to her from your dinky basement that now, now, you have finally succeeded in life. TT.TT i'll make sure to give a shout out to you on the radio! ooh! and also, i have clicked on dramatica and read others opinions, but unlike some people, i just let them roll right off me.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Oh wow

I think I walked in at the wrong time

Seriously though, cut her some damn slack

Almost any basic layout for almost any fursona has been done over before, unless it's totally original and not a hybrid necessarily, get over it

So what if it's a sparkledog? Quit the senseless harassment


----------



## Taralack (May 24, 2010)

lol 

cry moar

And for starters, fill out this form for your fursona - http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=22847


----------



## Jesie (May 24, 2010)

You make me Teehee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Silly 15 year olds and ther sparkledogs.

And I'll have you know, Yes! My day is complete! I've made a emo sparkledog cry!


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> lol
> 
> cry moar


I think this is a bit much really, seriously


----------



## Jesie (May 24, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> lol
> 
> cry moar



I like you.


----------



## Sukizar (May 24, 2010)

Jesie said:


> You make me Teehee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hahah! CRY!? well im terribly sorry to imform you that i am neither crying nor emo. i am simpling dealing with you as i did with the worm i dissected yesterday. with humane respect, but clear dislike.


----------



## Jesie (May 24, 2010)

Sukizar said:


> hahah! CRY!? well im terribly sorry to imform you that i am neither crying nor emo. i am simpling dealing with you as i did with the worm i dissected yesterday. with humane respect, but clear dislike.




You cut up worms? The fuck's wrong with you?


----------



## Sukizar (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh wow
> 
> I think I walked in at the wrong time
> 
> ...




and im so sorry you had to come in now, thank you so much for even clicking on this, i really do appreciate it.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Jesie said:


> You cut up worms? The fuck's wrong with you?


Biology's cool, we dissected frogs


----------



## Sukizar (May 24, 2010)

Jesie said:


> You cut up worms? The fuck's wrong with you?



yes, it something we do in a little class called BIOLOGY! maybe, if you had taken it back in high school, you wouldn't be the ignorant person you are today.


----------



## Varian (May 24, 2010)

First off, welcome. I'm also quite new to the fandom and I am establishing a fursona too.
Second off, just ignore the people who are being rude, they think, because they are on the internet, that they automatically have the right, no. Better yet, the duty, to be rude and force there feeling upon you. 
Lastly, wile your fursona may seem quite like other peoples it doesn't mean you can't choose it anyway. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but, isn't ones fursona supposed to be an animal that they have similar personality traits or an animal you have a strong connection with? So if you feel this fursona defines who you are, then I say go for it. If your having doubts wait a wile until you your sure. There's no rule stopping you from changing your fursona anyway.


----------



## Jesie (May 24, 2010)

Oh! Biology.

Well, while I don't disagree with that, I do disagree that Sparkledog here's smart enough for that class.


----------



## Sukizar (May 24, 2010)

Varian said:


> First off, welcome. I'm also quite new to the fandom and I am establishing a fursona too.
> Second off, just ignore the people who are being rude, they think, because they are on the internet, that they automatically have the right, no. Better yet, the duty, to be rude and force there feeling upon you.
> Lastly, wile your fursona may seem quite like other peoples it doesn't mean you can't choose it anyway. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but, isn't ones fursona supposed to be an animal that they have similar personality traits or an animal you have a strong connection with? So if you feel this fursona defines who you are, then I say go for it. If your having doubts wait a wile until you your sure. There's no rule stopping you from changing your fursona anyway.




thank you so much! i am glad i am not doing anything wrong. and i am not sure about my character's layout, but i defiantly know i have a strong connections to African wild dogs.


----------



## Varian (May 24, 2010)

Sukizar said:


> thank you so much! i am glad i am not doing anything wrong. and i am not sure about my character's layout, but i defiantly know i have a strong connections to African wild dogs.


Don't mention it. And don't worry about establishing your fursona with such haste, I've know some people who took months creating there fursona just to change it a few months later. Its just one of those things that must have a great deal of thought placed into it. Especially since your gonna be identifying yourself with it.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Varian said:


> Don't mention it. And don't worry about establishing your fursona with such haste, I've know some people who took months creating there fursona just to change it a few months later. Its just one of those things that must have a great deal of thought placed into it. Especially since your gonna be identifying yourself with it.


It took almost two years to create my fursona, because the original design didn't really work that well

So I went back and changed a lot of things, it takes time and effort really


----------



## Glitch (May 25, 2010)

Sukizar said:


> wow, sure hope your day is complete, now that you have successful talked down to a 15 year old, while you are....ooooh! 23! *claps* i'm so proud of you! ooh! i'm sure your mom is too! go ahead give her a call! go ahead, scream up to her from your dinky basement that now, now, you have finally succeeded in life. TT.TT i'll make sure to give a shout out to you on the radio! ooh! and also, i have clicked on dramatica and read others opinions, but unlike some people, i just let them roll right off me.



Oh fucking B'AWWWW.  If there's anything that furries do better than getting a bad rep, it's whining about shit.

Toughen up, you puss.
And I'm 15, so the grounds are even.  

Learn to structure your text.  Learn to capitalize.  Or for you specifically:

LERN 2 GRAMMER

(God, I just died a little on the inside misspelling something.)

Also, learn your goddamn place and don't make up dumbass excuses just because you can't handle being under fire.

And to Jessie, I give you a pat on the back as long as you don't maul me.


----------



## Jesie (May 25, 2010)

I shall reserve the mauling for when you act retarded yerself.

Right now, we got bigger morons to deal with. *sunglasses ontop of glasses*


----------



## Glitch (May 25, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I shall reserve the mauling for when you act retarded yerself.
> 
> Right now, we got bigger morons to deal with. *sunglasses ontop of glasses*



Ah, might as well maul me now and get it over with.
I'm bound to do some retarded shit at some point.


----------



## Taralack (May 25, 2010)

Jesie said:


> *sunglasses ontop of glasses*



YEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH


----------



## Jesie (May 25, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH



_
Looks like this sparkledog..

..has gotten dull._


----------



## Sukizar (May 25, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Oh fucking B'AWWWW.  If there's anything that furries do better than getting a bad rep, it's whining about shit.
> 
> Toughen up, you puss.
> And I'm 15, so the grounds are even.
> ...



I have done nothing to you, please just stay out, and learn some manners.


----------



## Sukizar (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It took almost two years to create my fursona, because the original design didn't really work that well
> 
> So I went back and changed a lot of things, it takes time and effort really




WHOA! Two years?! That is awfully long, and why didn't the original design work? I totally understand what your saying about time and effort, I am trying to focus how my fursona's personality right now, and oddly a little hard. I mean, I know it's suppose to represent you, but i don't want her to be identical to me.


----------



## Sukizar (May 25, 2010)

Varian said:


> Don't mention it. And don't worry about establishing your fursona with such haste, I've know some people who took months creating there fursona just to change it a few months later. Its just one of those things that must have a great deal of thought placed into it. Especially since your gonna be identifying yourself with it.



Ok, well that is a relief! I  was kind of worried that I would have to rush to get a fursona created, just to be on this site.


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Sukizar said:


> WHOA! Two years?! That is awfully long, and why didn't the original design work? I totally understand what your saying about time and effort, I am trying to focus how my fursona's personality right now, and oddly a little hard. I mean, I know it's suppose to represent you, but i don't want her to be identical to me.


The original design seemed a little too one dimensional or something like that

He was too apathetic and didn't suit me at all

So I changed him to fit me more, I did want something to reflect me though


----------



## Fay V (May 25, 2010)

1. when under attack just drop it. it's like playing dead, they have the last word get bored and move on. if you keep arguing with them, you will say something stupid, and you will be tormented further. 
2. learn to use the edit button. there is no reason for 3 posts in a row. 
3. don't deflect it makes you look weak and stupid. If someone makes fun of your fursona the wrong answer is "I didn't want to be like all the foxes" being overly 'original' just to be special is worse than having an animal that's used often. it means you're shallow. 

Good luck with your fursona i guess. I find it is a fluid thing. I've technically been adapting mine since I was a freshman in highschool...8 years ago I think.


----------



## Glitch (May 25, 2010)

Sukizar said:


> I have done nothing to you, please just stay out, and learn so manners.



You've unknowingly annoyed the fuck out of me because posters that whine all over everything - with poor writing, nonetheless - piss me off.


----------



## Jesie (May 25, 2010)

I just don't like sparkledogs... But Glitch has got a good reason too.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (May 25, 2010)

OP, don't feed the trolls, aka Jesie.


----------



## Sukizar (May 25, 2010)

Fay V said:


> 1. when under attack just drop it. it's like playing dead, they have the last word get bored and move on. if you keep arguing with them, you will say something stupid, and you will be tormented further.
> 2. learn to use the edit button. there is no reason for 3 posts in a row.
> 3. don't deflect it makes you look weak and stupid. If someone makes fun of your fursona the wrong answer is "I didn't want to be like all the foxes" being overly 'original' just to be special is worse than having an animal that's used often. it means you're shallow.
> 
> Good luck with your fursona i guess. I find it is a fluid thing. I've technically been adapting mine since I was a freshman in highschool...8 years ago I think.




1. Thank you for the advice, i appreciate that you try and help me.
2. I think it was stated before that I am new, so i do not know how all the buttons work, and how to do certain things. so any advice on that would be helpful.
3. I was not being shallow, i am just simple saying that my species is not very well known. I can across it 4 months ago  unintentionally, and I did not know what it was so decided to do some research on it. I was not trying to tear down foxes or anything! i really wasn't, I  trying to express my view.


----------



## Zseliq (May 25, 2010)

Just fill out the form and lets be done with this thread.


----------



## Jesie (May 25, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> OP, don't feed the trolls, aka Jesie.


 
If I'm a troll, glitch and toraneko are trolls too. And they just don't strike me as trolls...

So let's recap BasementDweller42: Am I bitch? Oh sweet Jesus, Yes. A troll? Not quite so much...


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 25, 2010)

OP, why the fuck are you whining about criticism when you asked for opinions in the first place?

Don't make stupid decisions and then and then cry and bitch when it backfires.
That's your own damn fault.

No one owes you any safety from the harshness of people just because you're young, either.
Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Taralack (May 25, 2010)

Sukizar said:


> 1. Thank you for the advice, i appreciate that you try and help me.
> 2. I think it was stated before that I am new, so i do not know how all the buttons work, and how to do certain things. so any advice on that would be helpful.
> 3. I was not being shallow, i am just simple saying that my species is not very well known. I can across it 4 months ago  unintentionally, and I did not know what it was so decided to do some research on it. I was not trying to tear down foxes or anything! i really wasn't, I  trying to express my view.



your tears are delicious

Even if you're new, it takes only someone with half a brain and enough reading comprehension to figure out what does what. Clearly you have none of these.


----------



## Ratte (May 25, 2010)

Quit with the fucking report rape.  I'm too busy to cater to your internet insecurities and fucking QQing about shit you literally asked for.

Shape up.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (May 25, 2010)

Jesie said:


> If I'm a troll, glitch and toraneko are trolls too. And they just don't strike me as trolls...
> 
> So let's recap BasementDweller42: Am I bitch? Oh sweet Jesus, Yes. A troll? Not quite so much...



Are you a troll... hmm...



> What you gonna do about it? Get glitter in my eyes?
> 
> _OH BWAAAAAAAAA_





> Silly 15 year olds and ther sparkledogs.
> 
> And I'll have you know, Yes! My day is complete! I've made a emo sparkledog cry!





> You cut up worms? The fuck's wrong with you?





> Oh! Biology.
> 
> Well, while I don't disagree with that, I do disagree that Sparkledog here's smart enough for that class.



Oh yeah, and you linked to an ED article without a NSFW tag.

Glitch and toraneko are legitimately annoyed that OP is being a butthurt n00b. You, on the other hand, are a troll, because you are obviously taking pleasure from pissing off the OP.


----------



## Jesie (May 25, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> Glitch and toraneko are legitimately annoyed that OP is being a butthurt n00b. You, on the other hand, are a troll, because you are obviously taking pleasure from pissing off the OP.


_

You sir are too kind and know me too well!_







​


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

. . . Conflict, I find it said that people actually add onto it.

Poor, poor furmanity...


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 26, 2010)

ProjectD said:


> . . . Conflict, I find it said that people actually add onto it.
> 
> Poor, poor furmanity...



Furmanity....DOG WILL THE PUNS NEVER END!


...


DAMMIT!


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

^ I half agree.


----------



## Bir (May 26, 2010)

I think your character sounds pretty neat! I've drawn an african wild dog before. I love them so much. x3 I didn't have any bright colors, though, unfortunately. 

For backing up your character and making it more well rounding, I'd suggest filling out one or two of the many forms that lie around this area. For outward appearance though, don't expect much other than personal opinions from many people : 3

I personally like things to be more natural looking in color, but in design and shape and hair I encourage you to be creative. x3

Good luck. : 3

Edit:

Also, as I'm sure you've established, it's better to ignore the rude asses that take advantage of their anonymity. Also, it doesn't matter how someone types. Just sayin'. A non capitalised thought is still a thought. I just hope the grammer nerds aren't so stuck up as to possibly ignore a kid in pain just because he/she speaks broken English. : 3 Don't worry about your typing. And welcome to FAF. ^^


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

^I'm ready to say I love you :3 .


Jk... or am I ?


----------



## Bir (May 26, 2010)

X3

It's become I'm so darn squishy. I know it is.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

Huh... I seem to be making a large amount of posts in one night.... I don't wanna get off track and break a "rule" I suppose. (If they are even really enforced, which i'm sure that they are atleast partially enforced.... or are tehy?


----------



## Bir (May 26, 2010)

There's no real enforcement on how many posts a person makes per day. I know that boards that go astray from their topics get locked real fast, though.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> There's no real enforcement on how many posts a person makes per day. *I know that boards that go astray from their topics get locked real fast, though*.


 My sentiments, exactly.


----------



## Bir (May 26, 2010)

-Meep-

Good luck, OP. xD

-runs off-


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

^ Ditto.


----------

